# Ghosting Problems with Coffee Mugs



## bgtrophy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm new to sublimating mugs. Out of 10 mugs, I've only had 3 that turned out. The problem I'm having is that black lettering wants to ghost or double imprint. I'm very carefull not to disturb the print until it cools and the paper is tight, so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Take the transfer off immediately after pressing and then dunk the mug in warm water. Stops the sublimation process.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

sublimation uses lots of pressure to keep the image where it belongs.
once you remove the mug from the press it is still pretty hot but the pressure is gone. So, without the pressure from the mug press the ink is free to go wherever it wants... creating fuzzy edges and ghosting. 

doug is right... keep a bucket of water nearby and put the mug in the water immediately after it comes out of the press to remove all the heat which will stop the sublimation process. 

you may crack a mug from the thermal shock now & then... this can be minimized by using a two tank process... go from the press and dunk the mug into a bucket of hot water (120°F or so) then into a cool water bath (room temp). I'd only do this if you were losing a bunch of mugs from thermal breakage


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Or, pull the transfer off immediately and set on a baking sheet in front of a fan. However, i'm not sure I agree that this is your problem. I've accidentally left the paper attached for a couple exta minutes and had a tough time getting the paper off, but didn't experience any ghosting. The paper stuck pretty good, though. I've printed over a thousand mugs and had this happen just a couple times, and still never figured out what caused it. There is the possibility it's the press or the mugs. If you're not making good contact all the way around the mug, I could see how this could happen. What brand mug press do you have and where do you get your mugs from?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

pull the paper right away and dunk it. use tack to hold the paper, not tape, and use warm water.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never dunked and I've always used tape and other than 2 times, I've never had a problem. Either method works.


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

I only used water once and after a cracking sound, I now only vet a fan. Take the paper off in front of the fan as soon as you take the mug from the press. works for me cheers Ed


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

What do you mean by Tack? thanks Ed


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I use an oven and wraps. I just take the wrap off and dunk the mug paper and all in the warm water. Never had an issue. Do the same with water bottles.

Frank


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've done literally thousands of mugs & I can't remember the last time I had a bad one (not counting the one where I put the image on upside down, which is now my favorite coffee mug.) As some others have said, the key is to take the paper off immediately & either dunk it or fan it. I use tape to hold my transfer & dunk in cool water.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I use a mug press, heat tape, remove sub paper immediately, and let the mug cool on its own. 

Only time I had issues was when my mug press's pressure got off (loosened itself over time), and when I first got my press I had to change my method up slightly to get a better result.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I find that in any box of mugs, many are slightly different in size so you will have to adjust the mug press
accordingly.After doing mugs for awhile you will get to know the feel of the correct pressure when you close the press. If it's too loose or too tight just readjust before you lock the press on the mug.


----------



## afgsigns (Sep 25, 2009)

I found that right after I press the mus, I take them directly from the press and dunk them into room temp water. then pull off the transfer, I have never had an issue with ghosting


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

dim116 said:


> I find that in any box of mugs, many are slightly different in size so you will have to adjust the mug press
> accordingly.After doing mugs for awhile you will get to know the feel of the correct pressure when you close the press. If it's too loose or too tight just readjust before you lock the press on the mug.


Great advice.


----------



## ramonchin83 (Apr 23, 2015)

How do you fix the cloudy areas (it looks like vanished) at the bottom of a mug, i am using a press not an oven. I can´t make the full size print mugs because of it!!! I set my press very loose, i can still move the mug inside of it.


----------

